
Ask HN: Multi-tenant vs. Multi-instance architecture - samrohn778
What are the pros and cons? More interested to know about the multi-instance approach. Given a chance to decide, what all criteria you will use to evaluate them for a Saas product.
======
ryanchants
Multi-tenant is almost always my preference. Data can still be segregated per-
client at that database level. Multi-tenancy with a solid session caching
layer will allow you to horizontally scale as needed.

Multi-instance will require setting up new servers per client. Potentially
increasing cognitive overhead of which servers are handling what. Definitely
increasing costs, as each server will have idle CPU cycles that could have
been used to serve up a smaller clients.

